# Aauugghh! What a disaster!



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Somebody opened the window to my pigeon loft! My homers are nowhere to be seen and my fantails are on the roof. D: There was a little squab all alone in there. 
I have a little fledgeling in there who just barely learned to fly, will he come back if he gets loose? I had to get all my doves out of there so I could leave the window open so they could hopefully fly back in.
This happened a few months ago and only the fantails came back. The homers flew back to their previous owner but only two made it. 
Is there any way to get them to come back? I'm freaking out right now!


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

The only thing you can do now is to fill up thier food dishes and wait to see who comes back by sunset.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't leave the little fledgling in there. I'd cage him so he doesn't get out. Maybe the fans will stay on the roof til dark and you can catch them then. When did they last eat? Would they come if you went out there with a dish of food? Who is leaving the window open? I'd keep the loft locked.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

The fantails came back in. They last ate yesterday. I guess I'll contact the guy I got the homers from and see if they show up there... 
I'm not sure how the window got opened, the loft's locked up and the window only opens from the inside. 
There was a little squab left all alone in there, so I brought him inside with my other one. Should I bring him back out now that the fantails came back? I saw the female fantail feeding him yesterday.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is he her baby?


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm not sure... I've also seen the male homer feeding him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Are the Fantail and Homer a mated pair?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You mean you don't know who the baby belongs to? Was he in someones nest box? You can't just leave him out there if his parents may have flown the coop, so to speak, as you can't depend on the others to feed him enough, or to take care of him. How old is the squab? If his parents are gone, then you'll have to hand feed him until weaned. Are you sure the windows can't be opened from the outside? Do they lock? If not, then usually they can be opened from either side. That, or you have some really talented birds there.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't know, the guy who gave them to me said that the fantails were a mated pair but I've seen the homer cooing for her too, and he always chases off the male fantail. 
She was in the nest box, but I brought her in the house. I'm not sure how old she is, but she has almost all her feathers except just under her beak, and she's pretty big.
I'm pretty certain they can't be opened from the outside. There's a latch on the inside top of the window to keep it from opening. I'm thinking what happened was one of them flew into the latch and it unlocked. I've seen them trying to land around that area before.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Stick With One Breed*

*Hi WOLF, you are new to pigeons so I will tell you stick with one breed until you know what you are doing*GEORGE


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

The guy I got them from was giving them away as a group, I didn't want to leave the others behind.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Luna the Wolf said:


> The guy I got them from was giving them away as a group, I didn't want to leave the others behind.


That's very kind of you. You're a good egg!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How long have you had them? You can usually tell pretty much who is mated to who if you watch them for a bit. Would the window just open, if the birds sprung the latch? I really hope you get the others back. Please keep us posted as to what happens.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

I got them the beggining of this spring.
I don't know if it would open on it's own as it takes quite a bit of pulling to get it to open on purpose, but it's the only explanation I could think of. I think I'll chain it closed tomorrow so this doesn't happen again. 
Also, I'm worried about the squab. I was looking at her and I saw a little bug crawl over her and under her feathers. I picked through her feathers but couldn't find it. (But it was kinda dark in there so I'm not sure.) Also, the bald spot on her neck has me worried, is it normal? (I'll take a picture)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The bugs are easy to get rid of with Sevin dust which can be purchased in the home and garden store. Use caution around the face though.
The bald spot could be an indication of canker which is easy to treat. A picture will be helpful.
Instead of chaining the window closed, maybe you could put some screen and 1/4 inch hardware cloth over the outside hole. That way you still will have the benefit of the fresh air and ventilation.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's some pictures, one's a little hard to see, but it's close up. The others are darker and farther away, but you can see the bald spot better. 
http://img102.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=squab005.jpg
I'll see if I can find some screen to put over the window. I was originally going to do that, but couldn't find any. I have some chicken-wire, that wouldn't work would it?
EDIT:Whoa! Pictures way too big. :O


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need smaller mesh than chicken wire. ..1/4 inch hardware cloth over screen would keep bugs and predators out.
I'm gonna look at that big picture now.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It is suspicious. Does the baby's poop smell bad? Often it will when they have canker.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, it smelled slightly more than my other squab's, but I really had to get my head in there and sniff to notice anything. I also sniffed her face and it smelled normal, if that matters.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have any canker medicines?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, if you have to pull hard to get it open, then someone had to open it. It didn't open on its own. Is it the only window in the loft? Or do you have other windows? Putting hardware cloth over the window is a good idea, but if someone is opening the window on purpose, to release your birds, then hardware cloth isn't going to stop them. Can you post a pic of your loft? Is anybody feeding the baby now? How old is he? As Charis said, the missing feathers can be a sign of canker, which is easily treatable, but very necessary to treat.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Well, if you have to pull hard to get it open, then someone had to open it. It didn't open on its own. Is it the only window in the loft? Or do you have other windows? Putting hardware cloth over the window is a good idea, but if someone is opening the window on purpose, to release your birds, then hardware cloth isn't going to stop them. Can you post a pic of your loft? And of the squab? Is anybody feeding the baby now? How old is he? As Charis said, the missing feathers can be a sign of canker, which is easily treatable, but very necessary to treat. Can you post a picture?


Picture in post 16.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Hi WOLF, Is this window big enough for a person to get into and keep in mind a small person like a kid. Need I say more?* GEORGE


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I just saw the picture. Sorry, I didn't know there was a second page when I posted, so I missed it. Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could you post a picture of the loft? That might be helpful.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok, who opened the window?????? do you have any ideas. not knowing would drive me crazy.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't think it matters who opened the window or that it was even opened at all. Luna will take care of it and secure it so that all the birds are safe...I'm sure of it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If someone is deliberately trying to set her/his birds free, than it would be helpful to know who and why. It might help in knowing what measures to take to keep them safe.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> I don't think it matters who opened the window or that it was even opened at all. Luna will take care of it and secure it so that all the birds are safe...I'm sure of it.


Iam saying it would matter TO ME, if someone was doing something to harm my birds, which letting them out could do.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> Iam saying it would matter TO ME, if someone was doing something to harm my birds, which letting them out could do.


I think Luna has it figured out. Since we can't be there, we can't help with that part of it anyway, sooo....it really doesn't matter. The only thing that matters is that the birds are safe.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> I think Luna has it figured out. Since we can't be there, we can't help with that part of it anyway, sooo....it really doesn't matter. The only thing that matters is that the birds are safe.


it matters to me because Im nosey. I know I can't help choke the goof that did it....just would like to hear about it. anyway on with the thread!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> it matters to me because Im nosey. I know I can't help choke the goof that did it....just would like to hear about it. anyway on with the thread!


LOL...This is what I say to my sister when she gets nosey..."How will it benefit you or me for you to know?...so drop it already!"


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

No, I don't have any canker medications.
There's another window, but that one's never been opened. I don't know who could have opened it, almost everyone in my family was inside at the time, and we live in the middle of the woods, not many neighbors. I suppose a kid could climb through the window, but it opens from the inside.  I'll get a picture of it later today.
Also, I was going to feed the squab this morning, but her crop was still pretty big. It felt pretty firm too. How long should it take to empty?
EDIT:Here's the pictures. It's a converted garden shed. One of the outside and one of the window in question. http://img198.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=loft001.jpg


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Luna the Wolf said:


> No, I don't have any canker medications.
> There's another window, but that one's never been opened. I don't know who could have opened it, almost everyone in my family was inside at the time, and we live in the middle of the woods, not many neighbors. I suppose a kid could climb through the window, but it opens from the inside.  I'll get a picture of it later today.
> Also, I was going to feed the squab this morning, but her crop was still pretty big. It felt pretty firm too. How long should it take to empty?
> EDIT:Here's the pictures. It's a converted garden shed. One of the outside and one of the window in question. http://img198.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=loft001.jpg


you can buy meds for it online at any of the pigeon suppy sites. in a pinch some haved used fish zole which is a treatment for fish and can be found at the pet/fish store..would not know the dosage as I have not had to use it. Charis should be along to guide you here.


oh, I think you must have a ghost.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Luna. That's a nice shed, but you can't leave them in there with everything closed up. They'll bake in there, and without good air circulation, they will get sick. Air circulation is VERY important for the birds. Ya know, if you could put hardware cloth over the outside of the windows, you could then leave them open. I can't tell you how important it is that they get good air circulation. Also, they need an aviary, or someway to get out in the air and sunshine. Were you planning on building an aviary of some sort?
The reason you shouldn't use chicken wire, is that rodents can get in through it. Rats will kill the birds, and mice can spread disease. Your birds can get very sick from them getting into the loft. The shed has a lot of potential, just needs some things added to it, and it'll be a nice little loft for your birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Luna, I have spartrix which is for canker. If you want to send me a PM with your address, I could mail you enough for the baby. However, all your birds should be treated. How many do you have?


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

There are air vents on the sides of the shed. I want to build an aviary but I don't know how. 
Right now I have 3 pigeons in the loft, and two squabs in the house. I also have some ringneck doves, should I treat them too?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Luna the Wolf said:


> There are air vents on the sides of the shed. I want to build an aviary but I don't know how.
> Right now I have 3 pigeons in the loft, and two squabs in the house. I also have some ringneck doves, should I treat them too?


Are the dove kept with the pigeons, and how many doves?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Luna the Wolf said:


> There are air vents on the sides of the shed. I want to build an aviary but I don't know how.
> Right now I have 3 pigeons in the loft, and two squabs in the house. I also have some ringneck doves, should I treat them too?


Air vents are important, but they're not enough. The windows need to be open, with the hardware cloth. As far as an aviary, they're not hard to do. We have lots of people on here putting up lofts and aviaries. Check out the pictures. It will give you an idea of how they can be added.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, and there's 6 of them. 
I'll try and buy some hardware cloth soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Luna the Wolf said:


> Yes, and there's 6 of them.
> I'll try and buy some hardware cloth soon.


Okay, if you want to PM me, I can send you enough metronidazole to treat them. And the spartrix for the babies, if you want. Or if you want to you can send me your phone number and I could call for your address.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> you can buy meds for it online at any of the pigeon suppy sites. in a pinch some haved used fish zole which is a treatment for fish and can be found at the pet/fish store..would not know the dosage as I have not had to use it. Charis should be along to guide you here.
> 
> 
> oh, I think you must have a ghost.....


We use Fishzole anytime we get a bird with canker. Works great. The dosage is a 1/4 of a tablet per bird, per day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> We use Fishzole anytime we get a bird with canker. Works great. The dosage is a 1/4 of a tablet per bird, per day.


Is this dose for any size bird? Does it change depending on the birds weight? And for how many days? I bought some, but wasn't sure of the dosage.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Ugh, my dog got in with the squabs while we were at the store. They're not hurt, but the poor things are terrified. I moved them into my bedroom and locked the door.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are they in a cage?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Is this dose for any size bird? Does it change depending on the birds weight? And for how many days? I bought some, but wasn't sure of the dosage.


For adult birds, I don't believe it changes if the bird is smaller or larger. Or at least, it's done fine for both my rollers and my runts before at that dosage. I've had to give it to squeakers in the nest (close to 20 days old) and they did fine as well. But I don't know for sure how many mg's certain size/age birds are supposed to get.

It says 6-10 days. You could also dissolve 4 tablets in a gallon of water to flock treat.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/534.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Becky. I appreciate it.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, but my dog managed to open one of the cages and was rolling around the other one. Poor dudes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to keep them up high where they can't possibly get near them. I have dogs too, and often have a bird in the house for one reason or another.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It says 6-10 days. You could also dissolve 4 tablets in a gallon of water to flock treat.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/534.html
__________________
Does not mix well in water.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

I would have, but I've got most of the surfaces in the house covered with some sort of cage. They should be safe in my room though, it's locked up to keep the dog away from my other critters.
How long should it take for the squab to empty her crop? It's still pretty full from when I brought her in.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It could be 3-4 hours...maybe longer depending upon how much food.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How long has it been?


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Her parents flew off about noon yesterday, and she hasn't eaten since.
EDIT:Her crop's almost empty now, but now I'm worried because I noticed her taking a breath out of her mouth now and then. I thought it was because she was too hot but I turned down the heat a little and she's still doing it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It shouldn't take that long for the crop to empty. What are you panning on feeding her?


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

katee exact bird formula. Her crop emptied and I fed her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes, if you add a bit of baby applesauce to the formula, it helps the crop to empty better.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Luna the Wolf said:


> Her parents flew off about noon yesterday, and she hasn't eaten since.
> EDIT:Her crop's almost empty now, but now I'm worried because I noticed her taking a breath out of her mouth now and then. I thought it was because she was too hot but I turned down the heat a little and she's still doing it.


What heat source are you using? She could be too hot.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm using a heat lamp, and I ordered a heating pad that should be here in a few days.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hold you handover the baby and under the heat lamp for 5 minutes. If it's too hot for your hand, it's too hot for the baby.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you have a little thermometer you could keep next to the baby? That's what I do when I use a heatlamp or heating element.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

I think I have one somewhere, I'll rummage around for it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How's the baby doing?


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

She's doing good. I haven't seen her breathing from her mouth, and she tried some seeds I offered her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad s/he's doing well. Have you heard anything about the other birds, or checked with the person you got them from?


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

I emailed the guy I got them from and he said he'd keep an eye out for them, but I'm a little worried as we've been having severe thunderstoms here lately.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's too bad. Hope they're not lost.


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

If it's any consolation for you some people on this forum have had pigeons come back up to 6 months later.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Whoa, that's half a year! 
They've made it all the way back there before, so hopefully they can make it again.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

I got the screen up on the window. Hopefully they don't try to fly into it!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What did you use for screening?


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Hardware mesh.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think they'll fly into it. They'll see it. I have never had mine fly into it. The hardware mesh will be great for them.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

They love it. :3 They were all sitting in the window sill when I went out there.  
Also, I think I may have seen my pigeons. I saw two white ones mixed in with a flock we passed. Couldn't tell if they had bands.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they like the open window, the'd LOVE an aviary. If you don't fly your birds, you really do need an aviary. They need to be out in the air and sunlight. One little window isn't enough. It's unfair to them to confine them in a dark shed all the time. An aviary isn't hard to make.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, you did mention that there was another window. If you were to put hardware cloth over that window, they'd have a lot more air and light for now.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

I didn't put it over the other window as I was thinking of building the aviary onto the other window.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Luna the Wolf said:


> I didn't put it over the other window as I was thinking of building the aviary onto the other window.


That's a good idea. You could make it the whole length of that side of the loft. If it's going to be a while though, you could just throw it up for now. Good idea though. They'd love it.

Luna, how's the baby doing?


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

We're going to buy some supplies for it this week, should only take a day or two to set up. 
She's doing good, she's been eating quite a few seeds on her own and lost most of her yellow fluff. Should I start introducing grit now that she's adding seeds to her diet?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think you could wait on the grit til she's weaned. I'm dying to see it done. It'll be nice.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

It should be done by he end of the week.  I just have to get some supplies.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, have fun with it.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

The loft's done. They're all out there grabbing twigs and bringing them back in. :3 This is awesome, I've always wanted a walk-in aviary.  Pictures here: http://img189.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=aviary007.jpg


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow...you got that done in a hurry!


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Yup. Had nothing better to do all week.  They're thrilled with it, I think one of them is sleeping out there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks great, you did a nice job, only the chicken wire will allow rodents to get in. They can make the birds very sick. You need to be able to close that window at night, so they can't get into the loft. And if rats get in, they'll kill the birds. Don't feed in the aviery, as that will attract them. Bring the birds in at night, and close the window. All you need to do that is a frame made with wood that will fit the window. Cover it with hardware cloth, and put 2 hinges on one side, and a hook and eye on the other. I only tell you this, because we've had different members who had mice get into the lofts and made the birds very sick, or rats getting in and killing most of their birds. Other then that, it looks great. I wish mine were that big, and walk-in. The birds are going to love it. And I think you will too. By the looks of things, it didn't take them long to get used to it. LOL.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll close it up at night. I left the window on so I can just close it up and put the latch on.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have you set the bath up out there yet? I bet they'll love bathing out there. I'd be out there with my camera. You could probably get some good shots. I just love the size of it. I'd be out there all the time. You must be very happy with it.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Not yet, their bath's still in the loft. I'll get it out there later.
EDIT: I put it out there, they were all having fun splashing around.  They were pretty dirty, there's all sorts of stuff floating in their pool.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's funny. Wasn't it you who said a short while ago that they wouldn't bath? Or was it someone else? Can't remember. They really do seem to like it outside in the sunshine though. Fun to watch them.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmm, not sure if I said that or not, but I have a pretty short memory.  Do pigeons like berrys? I was thinking about planting berry bushes or something else they could eat in there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think so, but they like veggies. If you were to plant kale, or swiss chard, they might go after it and pull it apart and eat it. I saw someone who throws whole leaves in for their birds, and the birds pull them apart. I chop mine up for them, and they love them! There ya go, you could plant a little pijjie garden for them. LOL. Actually, that would be kinda cute, don't you think?


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Aww, I think I'll try that.  I've given them lettuce before so they should know what to do with it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The only way I could do that is maybe plant it in flower boxes and place them in the aviary, as mine is 2 feet off the ground. Hey, maybe I will. If you make them a pijjie garden, I want to see pictures.


----------

